
28 Questions You Wish You Asked the Manager During the Job Interview (2009) - ohjeez
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2072695/28-questions-you-wish-you-asked-the-manager-during-the-job-interview.html
======
ben_jones
"What is the demographic of the team? or Why are there so few women in senior
positions here? (Diversity matters.)"

I have mixed feelings about asking this question in a job interview. Granted
maybe its a good thing to push the issue in tech but wouldn't such a question
immediately throw the hiring manager on the defensive as they search for a
politically correct answer to the question?

~~~
jorvi
Not only that, it'll instantly mark you as a huge potential liability. It's
like asking your future employer 'how solid are the whistleblower policies?'

